# Rockstar: Supernova



## petitsinge (Jul 16, 2006)

anyone watching this show?? 

doesn't it look like lukas wears mac? maybe a little sushi flower action going on the first week and then coppering or something this past week?

you can kinda sorta see it here...






anyways.. i think i liked the first season way better but i think tommy lee etc. are hilarious sometimes.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the show,also his makeup is pretty cool,but I don't like him,he is too full of himself


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 17, 2006)

I definitely liked the first season better, but there is something about watching Tommy Lee try to be sober for an hour at a time that makes it worth watching.


----------



## petitsinge (Aug 3, 2006)

why in the world is zayra *still* on this show?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yah she's entertaining in the can't look away from a trainwreck sense, but... the girl can't really sing!


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 3, 2006)

I love Tommy Lee.

I once took a topless piggyback ride on him at a concert.

And it's all on tape!


----------



## widerlet (Aug 3, 2006)

I loved Rockstar:INXS..after that INXS are now my fave band.
But this season aint so good,i'm not even watching it..I'm prob going to watch it when they repeat it..Thats what happened with Rockstar:INXS..I only got into it after it was over and was on repeats.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 3, 2006)

I also noticed Lucas' makeup! That girl with the pink hair also has really good eyes, but after the first episode, it seems eveyone copied her application technique! (I wish I could, how do they do those "Rockstar" eyes?)  I almost didn't watch this season because I hated Last season's winner (and "Dirty Vegas"), but I'm glad I did tune in.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 3, 2006)

shows like this are not rock at all. what a joke.


----------



## coco.butter. (Aug 4, 2006)

ii hearts lucas


----------



## ishtarchick (Aug 30, 2006)

i LOVE this show and i'm so SO mad about who just got kicked out


----------



## ishtarchick (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coco.butter.* 
_ii hearts lucas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
big 2nd, i'd totally do him and ryan and toby.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 30, 2006)

does anyone know how to do the glitter like Dilana does on her eyes? or what she uses or simliar?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

Lukas has got to go. he sounds like he can't make up his mind whether to sing or scream so he's doing a little of both and it just...doesn't work for him IMHO. i LOVE Storm though. love her. i was amazed tonight at Ryan's preformance, he was so energetic and fabulous.

but i'm still all about Dylana and Storm


----------



## misslexa (Sep 3, 2006)

i'm so glad i am not the only one who on week one thought "i bet lukas wears MAC"
hehe


----------



## petitsinge (Sep 7, 2006)

awww.... one of my favorite singers went home tonight... even though i think that person is better off by themselves and not necessarily a *great* fit for supernova, i still wanted to see them perform one more time on tv!

and awww... jason newsted was crying during the elimination song 

i think at this point, they're going to pick toby - he's had the encore what, twice in a row now? and they loved his original....


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 7, 2006)

I have this horrible feeling that Lukas is going to win (even the MAC can't make me like him), but I really want it to be Toby.  It is just not right that any man should be as unjustly hot as he is.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

hmm. my dad's raving about it. but i haven't seen it yet. maybe i should catch an episode before it's over, lol. and i LOVE how we find the MAC in everything. :teehee:


----------

